# Angebot Der Woche Mitchell Electornic Full Runner



## Stollenwerk (20. Oktober 2006)

*ANGEBOT DER WOCHE*
*Gültig von **20.10 bis 27.10.2006*
*Mitchell Electornic Full Runner 60 & 600*
_*(nur solange Vorrat reicht)*_








[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][SIZE=+1]*MITCHELL FULL RUNNER ELECTRONIC*[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Exklusive Bissanzeigerrolle, die sowohl mit einem akustischen, als auch mit einem visuellen Signal den Bissalarm angezeigt. Der Bissanzeiger wird automatisch beim Einschalten des Freilaufes aktiviert. Sobald der Freilauf durch Kurbeln ausgeschaltet wird, schaltet sich der Bissanzeiger ohne zusätzlichen Schalter oder Hebel ebenfalls aus. Die Rolle ist ausgestattet mit einem kugelgelagerten Präzisionsgetriebe (FR 600 Elektronik mit 3 Kugellagern), ausgewuchtetem Rotor, schnellstoppender Rücklaufsperre, ausgewuchteter Kurbel (nur bei FR 600 E), großem Antidrall – Schnurlauf röllchen. Spool Concept Systems inkl. 2 E Spulen (FR 60 E = 1 E Spulen), die ebenfalls mit dem Bissanzeiger verwendet werden können[/FONT]

[/SIZE]

*Dieses Angebot ist gültig vom **20.10.2006 **bis zum **27.10.2006**. Der am 20.10.2006 zur Verfügung stehende **Vorrat beträgt *
*je 5 Stück **. Lieferung somit nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Bestellungen werden nach dem Datum + Uhrzeit des Bestelleingangs berücksichtigt und vergeben. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht .*


_Hier gehts zum Shop_


----------

